# IVF and Polycystic Ovaries Syndrome PCOs - Any Success Stories?



## Blondiebown (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm currently on the down regulation part of my third IVF cycle. My 2 previous cycles were unsuccessful. I have PCOs and have been told this may be the reason I am not conceiving because I get a good number of eggs but of lower quality. My first cycle I had 9 eggs and had 2 x 3 day embryos B & BC quality. My second cycle I had 16 eggs and had 2 x 4 day embryos transferred an A & AB quality. As I have conceived twice before, however only my son made it, my doctors cannot give me any answers as to why the IVF is not working. 

I am feeling pretty low at the moment, as expected, so would love to hear some successful stories from you ladies with PCOs who have gone on to conceive with IVF.

Many thanks

Blondie xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Blondie, 
I hope this time works for you. I also have pco, I have now been put on metformin. My second ivf is oct/nov. x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have PCOS and eventually found out that I had immune issues as well. Have a look at this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

I was successful after my immune issues had been treated.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

hi Blondie
all I can say is that every woman's PCOS symptoms are totally different, and doctors are wrong telling women it definitely leads to fertility issues. As a matter of fact, everyone I know with PCOS who wanted a baby, eventually got one. Please don't panic!
IVF sometimes doesn't work for many reasons, and it may be more to do with something else than your PCOS. I actually got severe OHSS due to high AMH level linked to PCOS, and got pregnant with the fresh IVF (sadly mc) as well as the FET because my embryo quality was very good.
Please don't give up hope you will get your positive outcome next time! 
P.S. I had some acupuncture prior to FET, as well as taking Metformin xxx


----------



## Numberfive (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Blondie, I was told that I have a "form" of PCOS. I got pregnant my first cycle of IVF, so it does work. Unfortunately I then had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Best of luck x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Blondie,

I have PCOS and conceived on my 2nd cycle of IVF (with ICSI as we have MF as well). I agree with Broody and njr - there may be other underlying issues which mean unsuccessful cycles. It might be worth having a look on the immunes boards as Agate has a wealth of knowledge. Here is one of her threads, it's a long post but I found it very helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Good luck hun x


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I have severe PCOS but a regular cucle   

I was on a low dose on short protocol and only had 3 eggs (they were being very cautious of OHSS) but they were all 'excellent' quality and went on to produce top and just below grade embryos. Unfortunately it was not succesful for us but the clinic have reassured us that the PCOS, other than making drug dosing difficult, alone should not affect the outcome. I have also been told this by other gynaes. It is just a cycle issue which is being bypassed by IVF.

Best of luck. I go again in a month. We have severe male factor (see signature) and our clinic does have good success with PCOS patients.


----------



## Blondiebown (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello ladies,

Thank you for all your stories, I have found them really inspiring. Sorry to hear that some of your lovely babies didn't make it, it's totally heartbreaking. Don't give up for a minute  

I have been injecting 150iu of GonalF for 7 days now, should have my first scan on Friday to check if I'm ready. It's so hard staying positive when you have 2 failed cycles under your belt but I'm trying to find some hope. 

If anyone else with PCOs has any stories I'd love to hear them

Blondie


----------

